# My uber logo fell off my windshield



## Eli Duran (Aug 25, 2014)

How to keep it fixed in the windshield?


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Eli Duran said:


> How to keep it fixed in the windshield?


Not that I want one...but I did not even know Uber windshield logos existed. Another example of Uber fail as it relates to driver orientation and familiarization


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Superglue? duct tape?

or something like this perhaps?
http://thefixturezone.com/cladpa.ht...vXLb21hUmIY92zv6zUGuIgJwg8DWLkKJZ4xoCXBnw_wcB


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> Not that I want one...but I did not even know Uber windshield logos existed. Another example of Uber fail as it relates to driver orientation and familiarization


They used to sell them in Boston for around $20, other cities I've heard Uber gave them out for free. Plugs into your cigarette lighter and glows blue. I don't have one, as I didn't want to pay.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> They used to sell them in Boston for around $20, other cities I've heard Uber gave them out for free. Plugs into your cigarette lighter and glows blue. I don't have one, as I didn't want to pay.





Just Some Guy said:


> They used to sell them in Boston for around $20, other cities I've heard Uber gave them out for free. Plugs into your cigarette lighter and glows blue. I don't have one, as I didn't want to pay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

I would NEVER put anything on my car identifying it as a ride share car. No mustache or light up sign.

As Uber continues to be illegal here in the City of Orlando i'm not helping the cops ID me.


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> They used to sell them in Boston for around $20, other cities I've heard Uber gave them out for free. Plugs into your cigarette lighter and glows blue. I don't have one, as I didn't want to pay.


Those are illegal in California. 
Said ÜBER when I emailed them asking if they would send me one. 
There is a uber U you can print out from them


----------



## drivingmisscrazy (Aug 12, 2014)

Running a blue light is illegal in any state. 

Blue is reserved for cops. Trust me on this.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Eli Duran said:


> How to keep it fixed in the windshield?


Have someone sit in the front seat and hold it up against the windscreen. Pay that person typical UBER labour rates - they're very affordable.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

drivingmisscrazy said:


> Running a blue light is illegal in any state.
> 
> Blue is reserved for cops. Trust me on this.


In MA the law specifies that only lights which are flashing, rotating or oscillating are prohibited (technically just require a permit from the RMV).
https://malegislature.gov/Laws/GeneralLaws/PartI/TitleXIV/Chapter90/Section7E


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I have a light up sign and a cardboard sign from Uber. Both came with a plastic sleeve. It has adhesive on one side. I think it's for CDs. Maybe a plastic sleeve that's supposed to stick to a binder or something? It has a flap on top that is secured with Velcro, so you can pop the sign in and out but leave the plastic sleeve.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I've heard that the light up U is not official uber dress, so we are not supposed to use it anymore.


----------



## Mimzy (Jun 10, 2014)

The lighted blue U was distributed later last year, at first to the highest rated city drivers for free.... I have one... Used to be proud to use it (heavy accent on USED to be) Riders loved it. Easy to notice in busy areas or as you are approaching etc... Then they rolled out the black & white cardstock "trade dress" U this year (in CA at least) I use that always, mainly for airport drop offs (the police won't bother you / they know to look for it here at least...) - but I just leave it there all day/night while on duty. Then I guess they ran out of those and just have drivers print their own. *side note --- I see some drivers that print the U on a full page of paper --- it's HUGE and looks ridiculous... Only has to be a quarter of a page folks... 

If I ever feel chipper about by drive day - I may break out the lighted blue signage again - it was a nice conversation piece to move the topic to ratings... But eh, who knows when I'll feel like plugging in ole' blue again...


----------



## ylneo (Aug 25, 2014)

Yes blue light aren't legal you can get a ticket. Also in California you have to have the logo in you windshield or you can get $1000 fine.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

I believe it was Moofish who suggested getting a fish tank clip which has a suction cup and a clip. I found one at Petco. It easily holds up the trade dress. The best thing is that it isn't permanent.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Perfect!

http://www.officemax.com/office-sup...s/push-pins-wall-hooks-clips/product-ARS24623


----------



## Stephanie619 (Sep 11, 2014)

E="IEUber, post: 27552, member: 1608"]Those are illegal in California.
Said ÜBER when I emailed them asking if they would send me one.
There is a uber U you can print out from them[/QUOTE]
Thats right, and with my car package one came without th light up part.. Its just a U on descent grade paper. I guess I'm supposed to tape it on my window. Also, I received a email stating that in California its a $1000 fine if you Dont put it in window.


----------



## stt (Aug 24, 2014)

I just went to Vistaprint. Ordered the small window decal using the Uber logo. Works great, I can take it off and put it on easily, and no empty plastic thing on my window when I am not driving for Uber.
Keep the backing the decal came with to stick the decal on when not in use.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I've driven by police officers with my light on. I thought they'd pull me over, but they didn't.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Clear packing tape works for me.


----------



## Jeff212 (Aug 1, 2014)

Red is for cops, blue is actually used in some states with yellow for tow trucks, blew me away when I saw it in South Dakota.... I even inquired when at a gas station because I thought it was so odd.....


----------



## JerryP. (Aug 18, 2014)

I use scotch tape and ripped it off when I'm done. I got sent two cardboard ones so I'm good. Might turn in my phone soon though so they will be nice post cards from hell.

Also, it's the trade dress we must adhere to them at all times here in California.


----------



## RonL (Sep 16, 2014)

I like this better. It's lighted. But I only turn it on when
I arrive, waiting for the rider.


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

In Indy, they have an area where the police block off traffic at night. They let Uber cars through for pick ups and drop offs, but you have to have the lighted "U" in your window to get through.


----------



## Emmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Mazda3 said:


> In Indy, they have an area where the police block off traffic at night. They let Uber cars through for pick ups and drop offs, but you have to have the lighted "U" in your window to get through.


I was not aware the police allowed us to go through the blocked streets if we have this light!! That's great!

Mine was FREE and issued by our Indy Uber Support Team just after I started driving for Uber. We've had
several monthly meetings since then for drivers. I haven't made another one though.


----------



## ubrad (Jul 28, 2014)

RonL said:


> I like this better. It's lighted. But I only turn it on when
> I arrive, waiting for the rider.


What is it? Hard to see exactly. Did you make it? How does it light up?


----------



## Ksahakian (Nov 7, 2014)

Mimzy said:


> The lighted blue U was distributed later last year, at first to the highest rated city drivers for free.... I have one... Used to be proud to use it (heavy accent on USED to be) Riders loved it. Easy to notice in busy areas or as you are approaching etc... Then they rolled out the black & white cardstock "trade dress" U this year (in CA at least) I use that always, mainly for airport drop offs (the police won't bother you / they know to look for it here at least...) - but I just leave it there all day/night while on duty. Then I guess they ran out of those and just have drivers print their own. *side note --- I see some drivers that print the U on a full page of paper --- it's HUGE and looks ridiculous... Only has to be a quarter of a page folks...
> 
> If I ever feel chipper about by drive day - I may break out the lighted blue signage again - it was a nice conversation piece to move the topic to ratings... But eh, who knows when I'll feel like plugging in ole' blue again...


Could I possibly buy the light up sign from you? For some reason I just love that sign and since Uber doesn't supply it anymore I've been looking for someone to sell their sign to me. Please if you'd be willing to sell it, I'de love it. I am located in Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Find it on Ebay !


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

saw someone driving with this in Charleston.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> saw someone driving with this in Charleston.
> View attachment 2130


I need one of those that says 4 people MAX.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Looks like a taxi cab now....lol


----------



## Mazda3 (Jun 21, 2014)

That's exactly what I thought!


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

Go3Team said:


> I need one of those that says 4 people MAX.





Orlando_Driver said:


> Find it on Ebay !


I just looked. A really neat one thats white lighted and goes on your visor, search on eBay for: rideshare U LED car visor sign

edit: Oh yikes, that seller has an 88%, I think he's going to get deactivated soon... (lol)


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Jeff212 said:


> Red is for cops, blue is actually used in some states with yellow for tow trucks, blew me away when I saw it in South Dakota.... I even inquired when at a gas station because I thought it was so odd.....


In California blue is police only. It's an easy way to spot the fake motorcycle cops directing traffic for movie shoots /special events / funerals... no blue lights.... so I ignore them.

Cars / Trucks have all sorts of yellow / red lights in odd places... blue for LEO only.


----------



## drivernotfound (Nov 5, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> It's an easy way to spot the fake motorcycle cops directing traffic for movie shoots /special events / funerals... no blue lights....


I don't get it. Is a blue light that difficult to purchase or construct? Yes it would be very illegal, but if they're already impersonating a police officer, I kind of doubt they're worrying about that. When will cops move to the 21st century with some sort of cryptographic authentication broadcast out wirelessly (wifi/bluetooth/BLE) saying, "Yes, I am an actual police officer, here is my badge number and a certificate signed by the city saying I have the cop's authority". It wouldn't be that hard to do, maybe I'm just a little slow. (Waits for the "shut up mimzy!")


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> saw someone driving with this in Charleston.
> View attachment 2130


Covering a big ding in the door


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Covering a big ding in the door


Would not surprise me LOL


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

I got mine from PowerDecals as a prototype they made for Uber. Technically, the light up blue is illegal in Michigan too, but the cops don't enforce it. I use that along with two largish magnetic signs I had made at FedEx/Kinkos. Riders love them and frequently comment on how helpful they are. If anything, the signs and blue light are a help with law enforcement. They recognize me on par with licensed taxis and allow me to wait in no parking zones. I've also been pulled over twice late at night when I'm guessing they were looking for drunk drivers. As soon as they saw the signs, they let me go. Some cities consider us a public nuisance, some a public service.


----------



## Raynight (Dec 22, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> They used to sell them in Boston for around $20, other cities I've heard Uber gave them out for free. Plugs into your cigarette lighter and glows blue. I don't have one, as I didn't want to pay.


----------



## Raynight (Dec 22, 2014)

*I bought the Uber glowing light logo on eBay.* 

Some people sell theirs. I asked the seller and he said he leases town cars from limo companies to drive uber black car, and he never used it because he gets different cars every few week.


----------



## CityGirl (Nov 29, 2014)

stt said:


> I just went to Vistaprint. Ordered the small window decal using the Uber logo. Works great, I can take it off and put it on easily, and no empty plastic thing on my window when I am not driving for Uber.
> Keep the backing the decal came with to stick the decal on when not in use.


Nice, like a window cling?
I use these: http://local.kmart.com/M-Scotch-Res...415871001P?st=3076&sid=KDx20141117x00002xlpla
I didn't want anything left on the window when not in use, and Staples was out of suction cups that day.
So far I have used just the 1 in 6 weeks, no problems taking it on and off. I have 17 more left


----------



## stt (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah, it is like a window cling. When I need to take it down, I just peel it off and stick it back onto the paper it came with and put it in my glove compartment. My first one lasted over 5 months before it was not sticking much anymore (I think caused I dropped it on the floor, and some of my floormat stuff stuck on it). Yeah, nothing is on window when not in use. Sticks on easy, and peels off easy.


----------



## JPinOC949 (Nov 12, 2014)

I took mine to Staples, had it laminated. Then I bought black velcro tabs at Michael's and strategically placed four of those in the black area of the logo. Works like a charm and always looks professional!


----------



## ManGo (Jan 18, 2015)

Yikes! I went on Ebay and those Uber signs were selling at $80 (!?!)! Although I love that blue glow, my Uber pay makes getting those signs a luxury. 

I've decided to construct my own Uber lit-up sign using a pre-fabricated LED housing. I've been sticking it on my passenger side visor, and flipping it down so it's visible only as I approach my passenger. (Uber is still new here, and never know when a disgruntled taxi driver will make my life more miserable...) So far it works great in busy areas to help passengers see me ASAP.

Here's a photo of it if anyone wants inspiration. I can also custom build one for you if you like, and have it display "Fuber" or anything else at the bottom


----------



## TidyVet (Dec 27, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> In MA the law specifies that only lights which are flashing, rotating or oscillating are prohibited (technically just require a permit from the RMV).
> https://malegislature.gov/Laws/GeneralLaws/PartI/TitleXIV/Chapter90/Section7E


Nice, thank you for getting real information, as opposed to making shit up.

I'm actually thinking about getting one of these. I drive 40+ hours a week and I can get online for $40ish, I'm doing about 80 trips/week. I net about $25/hour.

Savings of:

10 seconds/trip = $5.55/week savings
30 seconds/trip = $16.65/week savings

Plus, probably get a little star boost out of it.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Joanne said:


> I've driven by police officers with my light on. I thought they'd pull me over, but they didn't.


It's only illegal if it's flashing according to my CHP buddy. He has suggested only lighting it up when you're approaching a pick up location.


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

Brady said:


> I got mine from PowerDecals as a prototype they made for Uber.


Will you post a picture of your Power Decal light?


----------



## codec (Nov 2, 2015)

Uber never told me I have to post a logo in my car, so I don't have one.


----------



## xciceroguy (Aug 10, 2015)

I never use mine. Nobody has ever asked to see it.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Depends on where you are. Displaying the trade dress is a requirement so long as you have your app on in Georgia - and the airport will fine you if you are in the Uber staging area without it displayed. I took the sticky one Uber sent me and laminated it in the top center of the sheet. I trimmed the sides so that I have a roughly 6" x 11" transparent card with the U at the top. I punched a hole on the top of the sheet and I have a suction cup with a hook that stays put on my windshield. Easy on/off. I got a 2nd sticky that I put in my rear window, but gave it to someone who didn't have one.

The lighted U's on eBay are coming down in price - around $20 now. Not a bad deal. Many put it in their visor and flip it down while Ubering and when not, it stows up. My preference is the battery powered ones that have a steady and flash setting. Steady while cruising, flash while looking for your pax.


----------



## lilly (Oct 24, 2015)

Just Some Guy said:


> In MA the law specifies that only lights which are flashing, rotating or oscillating are prohibited (technically just require a permit from the RMV).
> https://malegislature.gov/Laws/GeneralLaws/PartI/TitleXIV/Chapter90/Section7E


u really want to talk law, specifications, technicalities and opinions with a Law Enforcement Official on the side of the road @ 2AM? seriously?
U may be right, but cop will cite u anyway with a $1K ticket and you'll spend 2 days in court fighting it.


----------



## Matthew ryan (Feb 13, 2016)

drivingmisscrazy said:


> Running a blue light is illegal in any state.
> 
> Blue is reserved for cops. Trust me on this.


Not true. Here in Knoxville Tennessee I have 2 blue uber lights in my windshields and I've talked to the cops and they said it's not illegal, it just can't be flashing.


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

Eli Duran said:


> How to keep it fixed in the windshield?


Don't be a noob. You don't need it. 3300 rides, I only take out my logo in very rare occasions. I've laminated them (Lyft, Uber), the so called "trade dress", and I only put them in the little slot of the dashboard where the airbag is, if I'm going to pick up at some special event in town. Truth is, no one cares. It doesn't even really help PAX find you anyway. My advice: lose it. You don't need a beacon that tells the world who you are and what you do.


----------



## UberGNVPartner (Oct 20, 2015)

Florida Law regarding colored lights on vehicles.
http://www.leg.state.fl.us/Statutes...g=&URL=0300-0399/0316/Sections/0316.2397.html


----------

